# City to Shore / MS150 in So. NJ



## buzban (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone planning on riding the MS-150 in South Jersey, 24-25 Sept? I'm thinking of riding, but I don't know anyone else who will be there....wouldn't mind having a riding partner. Give me a shout.... AIM: buzban eml: buz (a) buzban (dot) net

I'm in West Berlin NJ, and I ride at approximately a middle-B level -- can do about 19 mph average over a 50 or so mile ride. 

-Dan


----------

